

Browse job listings from "Who is hiring" threads - therealarmen
http://jobsforhackers.com

======
gus_massa
How do you sort the jobs? Is there a special mark for the jobs extracted from
HN?

Do you check the jobs submitted directly to your site? (What happens if I send
a job offer for "Company:Microsoft/Title:CEO/applyto:billg@microsoft.com"?)

~~~
therealarmen
Currently there is no sorting, all the jobs are in the same order they were
posted on the WhoIsHiring thread.

Just some basic form validation when submitting new jobs.

------
recuter
This raises the interesting question of to whom the content posted here
actually belongs and whether you can or should replicate it like this willy
nilly without permission.

Perhaps one of the job posters will chime in.

~~~
yen223
This is like Padmapper vs Craigslist all over again.

